# Yellow tang



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

hey now i was looking at a tang today at lfs and wot cn i say he was beautiful! nice fins and strong colouration, but then i noticed a lump on his body any one know wot this is?

bloated belly just after being fed? or just normal body structure? cos it is only on one side. and to give a size hes about 4/5 inches big.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

tumor maybe? no clue... not your run of the mill symptom.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just point it out and ask them to get another one, or go down the road to another fish store, even if its harmless, id still avoid it.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

And if all you have is a 32G tank that is in your sig I would not torture a tang by putting one in there. They need much more space! They get large and love to swim fast across 6 foot tanks. They would be very unhappy in a 32.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm yea avoid it.

*******I put a tang in my bathtub once, it swam.*******


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

definately... go into the fish profiles section and read on this species... it needs at least a 150 gallon.


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

i saw it again today looks like its gone down but ty anyways i know i cnt have one lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As a rule, anything uneven in a fish, like swelling on only one side, is pretty much going to be a bad thing.


----------

